# Post Reply Grouping Test



## frostheave (Sep 14, 2014)

This is the first post.

- - - Updated - - -



frostheave said:


> This is the first post.



This is the first reply, no waiting time.

- - - Updated - - -



frostheave said:


> This is the first post.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



This is the second reply, no waiting time.

- - - Updated - - -



frostheave said:


> This is the first post.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



This reply is after shutting down firefox.  Did not logout before shutdown.

- - - Updated - - -



frostheave said:


> This is the first post.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Logged out, Shutdown firefox, Started firefox, logged in.

- - - Updated - - -



frostheave said:


> This is the first post.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



It has been 5 minutes since last post, no log outs.


----------



## frostheave (Sep 14, 2014)

frostheave said:


> This is the first post.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



10 minutes since last reply, no logouts.

- - - Updated - - -



frostheave said:


> 10 minutes since last reply, no logouts.



Start the timer.  Going for 9 minutes till next reply.


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 14, 2014)

Unless someone else posts in the meantime 

Cheers Phil


----------



## darkzero (Sep 14, 2014)

Awe damn, you messed up the test! Where's that dislike button, hmm infraction?


----------



## frostheave (Sep 14, 2014)

12bolts said:


> Unless someone else posts in the meantime
> 
> Cheers Phil



5 minutes since my last post.

- - - Updated - - -



darkzero said:


> Awe damn, you messed up the test! Where's that dislike button, hmm infraction?



Ok, give it another try!  I'll wait 7 minutes and reply.

- - - Updated - - -



frostheave said:


> 5 minutes since my last post.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



7 minutes since last reply.

- - - Updated - - -



frostheave said:


> 5 minutes since my last post.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Ok, now going for 8 minutes.

- - - Updated - - -



frostheave said:


> 5 minutes since my last post.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



8 minutes since last reply.

- - - Updated - - -



frostheave said:


> 5 minutes since my last post.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



All righty then, going for 9.

- - - Updated - - -



frostheave said:


> 5 minutes since my last post.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



9 minutes elapsed.  For clarity, the timer starts when I click the "Submit Reply" button and stops with another click of "Submit Reply"

- - - Updated - - -



frostheave said:


> 5 minutes since my last post.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Ok, back to 10 minutes.


----------



## frostheave (Sep 14, 2014)

frostheave said:


> 5 minutes since my last post.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



10 minutes since last reply.  Were the previous test results replicated?


----------



## darkzero (Sep 14, 2014)

That is what it appears to be. Thanks again for testing this.


----------



## frostheave (Sep 14, 2014)

frostheave said:


> 10 minutes since last reply.  Were the previous test results replicated?



Yes they were!  The double post timer is set to 10 minutes.

Test results:
* There were 19 posts in this thread.
* The 19 posts are grouped in 6 replies.
* Double post timer is set to 10 minutes.


----------



## frostheave (Sep 14, 2014)

It is fixed, Test 1.


----------



## frostheave (Sep 14, 2014)

It is fixed, Test 2.


----------



## frostheave (Sep 14, 2014)

frostheave said:


> It is fixed, Test 2.



It is fixed, Test 3.


----------



## frostheave (Sep 14, 2014)

frostheave said:


> It is fixed, Test 3.



It is fixed, Test 4.


----------



## frostheave (Sep 14, 2014)

All fixed.  Thank-you Will and Nels!


----------

